# Import From Travel Catalog



## MelissaA (Oct 15, 2021)

I have just returned from a trip where I used a travel catalog with my laptop.  I now want to import those images into my main desktop LR catalog.  However, when I follow the instructions for import, it comes up as showing no new photos.  Can someone help me with figuring this out and getting the images imported into the main catalog, please?  I have attached 2 screen shots - one showing the import dialog after it completes and tells me that there are no new photos and one showing the lightroom folder on my external drive that I used for the travel catalog with my laptop.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2021)

How did you create the Travel Catalog in the first place. Did it contain images that were already in your master catalog? Did you import NEW image into the travel catalog that were not in the master catalog?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 15, 2021)

I believe I copied the main LR folder - the one that says Lightroom-v10 on the attached file.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2021)

If you copied your master catalog “Lightroom-v10.lrcat” from the desktop to the laptop and renamed it “Lightroom-v10 Travel Catalog.lrcat”, then it was a copy of the master catalog. Unless you imported new images to the travel catalog, the “Import from another catalog” would show NO NEW images. (It does show 950 images that exist on both catalogs that have been modified in the travel catalog.) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 15, 2021)

The screen shot I originally sent shows 8 "dated" folders  on the external hard drive, but they don't show up in the import dialog.  I'm very confused.  Also, I see that neither the main catalog or the travel catalog have .lrcat at the end of the name.  Is that significant?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2021)

Windows by default hides file extensions in an attempt to protect users from their own ignorance.  

You are not clearly answering my question.  Did you import new images into the travel catalog?  If you did where are they stored on the travel computer?  You need both the Lightroom travel Catalog and the folders containing any imported images present and available to the master computer and the Master catalog.   What method are you using to make the travel catalog (originally located on the travel computer) available to the master computer and the Master catalog?


----------



## DCBolton (Oct 15, 2021)

I apologize if I am being too obvious, but you should understand that the images are not "in" the catalog. The LrC catalog is simply a collection of data about the images, including where they are located. A library card catalog (if those still exist) doesn't hold the books, it just tells you about them including where to find them. So "importing images into the Lr catalog" really means "importing image data". You will need to move or copy your travel images from your laptop to a location that is accessible from your desktop computer, AND import the image data into the Lr catalog. Which order you do those two things will be determined by how you created your travel catalog and if you imported the image data into that catalog already. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 15, 2021)

I have done this before and don't understand why I am having difficulty this time.  I have the travel catalog and the new images in the same folder on an external hard drive. The screen shot "Travel Catalog Folder" shows this. The external hard drive with the new images and the travel catalog on it is currently plugged into the desktop computer.  I have gone to file>Import from another catalog>where I then click on LR-v10 travel catalog.  The screen shot entitled "import travel catalog" then shows "New Photos (none found).  So unless I'm missing something here, (and that's very possible), the new photos I'm looking for do not show up, and therefore, I can't add them to the main desktop catalog.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> I have done this before and don't understand why I am having difficulty this time. I have the travel catalog and the new images in the same folder on an external hard drive. The screen shot "Travel Catalog Folder" shows this. The external hard drive with the new images and the travel catalog on it is currently plugged into the desktop computer. I have gone to file>Import from another catalog>where I then click on LR-v10 travel catalog. The screen shot entitled "import travel catalog" then shows "New Photos (none found). So unless I'm missing something here, (and that's very possible), the new photos I'm looking for do not show up, and therefore, I can't add them to the main desktop catalog.



There may be a possibility that the catalog called your travel catalog may not be the catalog that you used during travel. You might have opened the default catalog found in the /Pictures/Lightroom folder and not on the EHD. 

One way to find out would be to connect the EHD to the master computer and open Lightroom. Then open the travel catalog on the EHD with the Master computer instance of Lightroom. You should see everything that you saw when the EHD was connected to the laptop. If you don’t. Then something is amiss with the travel catalog and its associated images. 

Next connect the EHD to the travel computer and open the catalog located on the EHD. Is this the same catalog file you used during travel?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 15, 2021)

I think you may be right.  After much going back and forth, it looks as though THE catalog is indeed in the pictures folder.  Now the question is, can I somehow move this onto the external drive so that the master computer can find it to import the photos?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> I think you may be right. After much going back and forth, it looks as though THE catalog is indeed in the pictures folder. Now the question is, can I somehow move this onto the external drive so that the master computer can find it to import the photos?



You can use the “Export as a Catalog” function on the correct catalog in the Pictures folder. Be sure to select digital negatives so the the function will create a package folder containing the created export catalog and the images associated with it. You can either create that package as a separate folder on the EHD or copy that package folder to the master computer for using the import from another catalog with the master catalog.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 15, 2021)

I think you may have lost me.  But let me see if I can possibly repeat what you said.  The correct catalog is in the pictures folder on the laptop.  Where do I find the "Export as a Catalog" dialog?  Would that be under file in the LR folder on the laptop?  And, if so, wouldn't it be imperative to make the package folder on the EHD?  Otherwise, how would I transfer it to the master computer?  Scratch the first question, I do see the export as a catalog dialog.  I'm just not sure what to do with it after that.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> I think you may have lost me. But let me see if I can possibly repeat what you said. The correct catalog is in the pictures folder on the laptop. Where do I find the "Export as a Catalog" dialog? Would that be under file in the LR folder on the laptop? And, if so, wouldn't it be imperative to make the package folder on the EHD? Otherwise, how would I transfer it to the master computer? Scratch the first question, I do see the export as a catalog dialog. I'm just not sure what to do with it after that.



Yes open your correct catalog on your laptop. In the file menu you should find a submenu item labeled “Export as a Catalog” choose that following the instruction to include digital negatives (these are the source image files). For the destination, create a special folder on the EHD. The “Export as a Catalog” function should be directed to create it export catalog in this folder. When all is done you should have a catalog (exported catalog) file and sub folders containing copies of your image files that were in the original travel catalog. 
After this is done, you can exit the laptop, connect the EHD to the master computer, open Lightroom and use the “Import from another catalog” function to open the catalog file found in the special folder on the EHD. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you!  I need to quit for the day, but will revisit this tomorrow and report back.


----------



## DCBolton (Oct 15, 2021)

Good job Clee01l!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Oct 16, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> Thank you! I need to quit for the day, but will revisit this tomorrow and report back.



I’ll be out of pocket for the weekend. Some one else will need to pick up if you need more help or wait until I return.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 17, 2021)

SUCCESS!  Thank you!  Next time I will pay closer attention to where the computer wants to file my Lightroom Travel Catalog.  Could you help me with one more thing, please?  I am going to reformat the EHD that I use for my travel catalog.  I have attached a screen shot of what my Lightroom folder looks like.  Can you tell me which files I should copy onto the EHD to have the catalog, keywords, etc. on that drive?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 18, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> SUCCESS! Thank you! Next time I will pay closer attention to where the computer wants to file my Lightroom Travel Catalog. Could you help me with one more thing, please? I am going to reformat the EHD that I use for my travel catalog. I have attached a screen shot of what my Lightroom folder looks like. Can you tell me which files I should copy onto the EHD to have the catalog, keywords, etc. on that drive?



No screen shot. But I’ll take a guess . Mostly what you need is a copy of the Master catalog on the Travel computer. That catalog will have no images associated with it unless you copy then too. The catalog will have all of your keywords collections, Smart Collections and Publish services. 
If you copy just the catalog file and open it in the Travel computer, it will complain of missing images. You can select all of the (missing) images in the travel catalog on the travel computer and choose REMOVE) to remove these image imports from the travel catalog. 
Back in your master catalog you need to find the folder that contains your presets (settings). The location is found in the Presets tab of Preferences.There will be a different folder for each kind of preset. Copy this Settings folder parent including all of the preset folders to the travel computer IN THE SAME place as you find in in the Master computer. 

The Preferences file is located in your library folder. Although not really required, a copy of your preference file in the Travel computer can take care of some of the incidentals. 

I’ve probably forgotten some things but others can point out any other files that I I might have missed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 18, 2021)

Well, Duh!!!  I guess I forgot to attach the screen shot.  It is attached to this message - just so I can be sure that I understood everything you said.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 18, 2021)

If you have "Store Settings with Catalog" checked in preferences, then many of your presets will be found in this "LightroommSettings Folder"   The rest will be in a system folder.
From the Screen shot, the only two items you need to copy is the catalog "Lightroom V-10.lrcat" and the Lightroom Settings  folder. 

A complete list of the essential file ,location is found here: lightroom-classic-file-locations


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 18, 2021)

I see there are different settings in both the programs and users folders.  Will these automatically follow the new travel catalog?  Also, if I would want to see the images from any previous shoots, would I need to copy the smart previews folder into the travel catalog?  And, if I did this, would it make the travel catalog too large for my 1TB drive and any new images?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 18, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> I see there are different settings in both the programs and users folders. Will these automatically follow the new travel catalog? Also, if I would want to see the images from any previous shoots, would I need to copy the smart previews folder into the travel catalog? And, if I did this, would it make the travel catalog too large for my 1TB drive and any new images?



I’m not sure what you mean about settings in the “Programs and Users” folders. You need to copy the files and folders referenced in the Link above. The Smart Previews will let you process images already listed in the travel catalog from the master catalog without needing the original image. The Smart Previews folder and the Standard previews folder represent very compressed images and leave plenty of room on your 1TB disk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 18, 2021)

I was referring to C>Program Files>Adobe>Lightroom Classic  and the same thing under Users>Melissa>AppData>Roaming>Adobe>LRCC>Develop Presets


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 11, 2021)

clee01l said:


> I’m not sure what you mean about settings in the “Programs and Users” folders. You need to copy the files and folders referenced in the Link above. The Smart Previews will let you process images already listed in the travel catalog from the master catalog without needing the original image. The Smart Previews folder and the Standard previews folder represent very compressed images and leave plenty of room on your 1TB disk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





clee01l said:


> I’m not sure what you mean about settings in the “Programs and Users” folders. You need to copy the files and folders referenced in the Link above. The Smart Previews will let you process images already listed in the travel catalog from the master catalog without needing the original image. The Smart Previews folder and the Standard previews folder represent very compressed images and leave plenty of room on your 1TB disk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi again Cletus!  I have created a new Travel Catalog for my laptop to use with an upcoming trip next week.  I copied the catalog itself, the smart preview folder, and the settings folder.  However, when I attach the external hard drive (which contains the travel catalog) to my laptop and open LR, none of my presets show up in the develop module. What did I do wrong?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 12, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> Hi again Cletus! I have created a new Travel Catalog for my laptop to use with an upcoming trip next week. I copied the catalog itself, the smart preview folder, and the settings folder. However, when I attach the external hard drive (which contains the travel catalog) to my laptop and open LR, none of my presets show up in the develop module. What did I do wrong?



Referring to my earlier post the presets are in your settings folder that needs to be copied too.


clee01l said:


> If you have "Store Settings with Catalog" checked in preferences, then many of your presets will be found in this "LightroommSettings Folder" The rest will be in a system folder.
> From the Screen shot, the only two items you need to copy is the catalog "Lightroom V-10.lrcat" and the Lightroom Settings folder.
> 
> A complete list of the essential file ,location is found here: lightroom-classic-file-locations




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Oct 15, 2021)

I have just returned from a trip where I used a travel catalog with my laptop.  I now want to import those images into my main desktop LR catalog.  However, when I follow the instructions for import, it comes up as showing no new photos.  Can someone help me with figuring this out and getting the images imported into the main catalog, please?  I have attached 2 screen shots - one showing the import dialog after it completes and tells me that there are no new photos and one showing the lightroom folder on my external drive that I used for the travel catalog with my laptop.


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks.  I did figure this out before your reply, and I copied all the settings over to my laptop.  But, still no presets show up in the travel catalog develop module.  I think I know what the problem might be, but not sure how to fix it.  It looks as though the settings are stored in One Drive under "pictures". (This One Drive thing drives me crazy because things often go there automatically, and then I can't find them!  I have included a screen shot for this.  I've also included a screen shot to show my C Drive hierarchy.  When I click on "users", it shows "north" as my name, instead of Melissa as on my desktop.  and then there is no pictures folder.  There is a one drive folder and the pictures folder is inside of that folder.  I think this might be my problem.  The file path is not the same as the file path on my desktop.  But I don't know how to fix this!  What a mess!


----------



## reidthaler (Nov 12, 2021)

Melisa,

Make sure you have the store presets with catalog when you open up the catalog from the external drive. 

My recommendation is to use a fast USB thumb drive, like this one,  create a travel catalog on the USB drive, and create a Photos folder within the Lightroom catalog and import your images to the USB drive, making a 2nd copy to the laptop.  You should also back up the USB drive with the catalog and photo to the laptop when traveling. Then when you get home, connect the USB drive to your main computer, go to your catalog, go to File|Import from another catalog and go through the steps.  See my attached handout.

The advantage of my method is that you are making an image back up when you save a copy to the hard drive, if your laptop get stolen, you still have your catalog, images, and edits on your thumb drive (keep it in your pocket), and you don't have to copy the images and catalog from a laptop, because you've been adding to your usb drive incrementally, and you don't have to travel with an external drive if the USB drive is big enough.


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 12, 2021)

I like your idea Reid.  But I have a couple problems with it.  I am leaving on a big trip (to Antarctica) in just a few days.  I checked on the USB thumb drive and if I order it, it won't arrive until after I leave.  I have some thumb drives, but none of them are large enough to handle this situation.  Soooo, what I really need to know - given those problems - is can you tell me how to make my current situation work using my EHD?  I know what should happen, but I can't access my presets, I think because the file path - which I described in my previous post - is different on the laptop than on the desktop. The presets ARE stored with the catalog.


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 13, 2021)

Could someone help me with this, please?  I need to know how to change the file path on my laptop to match the file path on my desktop, and the user name is different on the laptop from the desktop.  That means that the file path is interrupted and the LR catalog on the laptop doesn't recognize the presets on my desktop.  See the posts above.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> Could someone help me with this, please? I need to know how to change the file path on my laptop to match the file path on my desktop, and the user name is different on the laptop from the desktop. That means that the file path is interrupted and the LR catalog on the laptop doesn't recognize the presets on my desktop. See the posts above.



Can you post the full path to the presets on the DESKTOP and the full path to the Lightroom catalog on your LAPTOP


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 13, 2021)

The full path won't fit in  the screen shot, but the desktop is: C>Users>Melissa>Pictures>Lightroom>Lightroom Settings
The laptop file path is: C>Users>North>One Drive>Pictures>Lightroom Settings

I believe the problem is that the paths are different and the laptop doesn't recognize the travel catalog path from the desktop.  Is there a way to point LR in the correct direction?  I don't know how to change the file path because the user name is different from one machine to the other and One Drive has gotten in the middle of the path.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2021)

One Drive is really a local folder. However, it needs to sync all of the OneDrive Cloud files and folders before your local machine can see them 
The Lightroom Settings folder should be in the same folder as the travel catalog. That would be by default “…/pictures/Lightroom/Lightroom Settings. Make sure that your travel catalog preferences has “Store presets with catalog” checked. Otherwise it will look for the Presets in the global folder. 

For future reference, when I ask for data I expect it in text form not a screen shot. If I need a screen shot, I will ask specifically. You provided the path information exactly as I wanted to see it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 13, 2021)

Store presets with catalog is and has been checked, but the presets still don't show up in the develop module.  What else do I need to do?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> Store presets with catalog is and has been checked, but the presets still don't show up in the develop module. What else do I need to do?



Look in the Lightroom Settings folder next to your Catalog file. Is it empty or does it have. Develop Presets folder that contains your Develop presets? Lightroom will create new presets there, but older presets (after the check box was checked) need to be moved manually. Unless you manually copied the populated Lightroom Settings folder and its subfolders from the desktop, Lightroom Created an empty Lightroom Settings folder. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 13, 2021)

I've attached a screen shot of the LR Settings folder and one of the Develop presets folder.  It looks like both are populated.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2021)

So, If this folder named ".../Pictures/Lightroom" contains your Lightroom Catalog, you ought to be able to open that catalog and see your develop presets.   Are we there yet?    If not, them please ope. that catalog and show me  screen shot of the Presets panel from the Develop module.


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 13, 2021)

No, unfortunately, we are not there yet.  I think what you meant to type with "ope" is open, correct?  I opened the travel catalog on my laptop, took a picture, and the screen shot is attached.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 14, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> No, unfortunately, we are not there yet.  I think what you meant to type with "ope" is open, correct?  I opened the travel catalog on my laptop, took a picture, and the screen shot is attached.


Not what I wanted. Please open the travel catalog, navigate to the develop module and on the left side is a presets panel.  Please provide a screen shot of that Presets panel.


----------



## GregJ (Nov 14, 2021)

Look at the thread I just started on the same subject.  It is a different way of doing it that gives you a lot of control over the folders in your master studio PC and doesn't involve exporting catalogs from your laptop or importing catalogs to your PC.  You edit on the road as normal with your laptop, write sidecars (or DNG if you want) and then copy the raw files and their sidecars into your folder system on the PC however you want. to organize and name your folders.  
Then you simply import the files which are already copied to your PC into the catalog.


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 14, 2021)

Not what I wanted. Please open the travel catalog, navigate to the develop module and on the left side is a presets panel. Please provide a screen shot of that Presets panel.

I'm sorry.  I did have this screen shot, but selected the wrong one for the attachment.  I think this is what you wanted?


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 14, 2021)

Look at the thread I just started on the same subject. It is a different way of doing it that gives you a lot of control over the folders in your master studio PC and doesn't involve exporting catalogs from your laptop or importing catalogs to your PC. You edit on the road as normal with your laptop, write sidecars (or DNG if you want) and then copy the raw files and their sidecars into your folder system on the PC however you want. to organize and name your folders.
Then you simply import the files which are already copied to your PC into the catalog.

Thanks for this Greg, but I am leaving on a big trip in a couple of days and don't want to change up my work flow right now.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 15, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> Not what I wanted. Please open the travel catalog, navigate to the develop module and on the left side is a presets panel. Please provide a screen shot of that Presets panel.
> 
> I'm sorry. I did have this screen shot, but selected the wrong one for the attachment. I think this is what you wanted?



I am having a bit of a problem with the presets panel on a new catalog that I created. IOW I am not able to resolve your problem but seem to be finding issues of my own. I’ll work on this to try to understand whether this is a new bug or if something got broken in v11. 

Two things to consider. 
1. I stopped using Develop presets a long time ago since the import process did much to replace my need for develop presets . 
2. Since I started using Lightroom as a front end, I no longer need to use a travel catalog since everything imported into Lightroom (cloudy) is synced to my master Classic Catalog at home. 

I will continue to work on this transfer of develop presets problem as I think it needs to be workable and under stood, I used it for many years when I used a laptop instead of an iPadPro. 

But if we do run out of time before your trip, You have a travel catalog that works (albeit without your familiar develop presets) and your photos can be imported from that travel catalog when you return and have access to your familiar develop presets. 

It is good that you are testing these travel plans out in a dry run before the trip rather than to get out in the wild and find an important part of your workflow missing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 15, 2021)

I am having a bit of a problem with the presets panel on a new catalog that I created. IOW I am not able to resolve your problem but seem to be finding issues of my own. I’ll work on this to try to understand whether this is a new bug or if something got broken in v11.

Two things to consider.
1. I stopped using Develop presets a long time ago since the import process did much to replace my need for develop presets .
2. Since I started using Lightroom as a front end, I no longer need to use a travel catalog since everything imported into Lightroom (cloudy) is synced to my master Classic Catalog at home.

I will continue to work on this transfer of develop presets problem as I think it needs to be workable and under stood, I used it for many years when I used a laptop instead of an iPadPro.

But if we do run out of time before your trip, You have a travel catalog that works (albeit without your familiar develop presets) and your photos can be imported from that travel catalog when you return and have access to your familiar develop presets.

It is good that you are testing these travel plans out in a dry run before the trip rather than to get out in the wild and find an important part of your workflow missing.

Thank you for trying to figure this out for me!  There is a set of print templates that I would like to have with me.  Interesting that 10 of them show up on my laptop print module, but there are more than 75 on the desktop print module!  (If there is a way that I could add those manually, I would be willing to do that.) Also, none of the LR included print templates show up in the laptop print module.  Something is not right!


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 15, 2021)

I am having a bit of a problem with the presets panel on a new catalog that I created. IOW I am not able to resolve your problem but seem to be finding issues of my own. I’ll work on this to try to understand whether this is a new bug or if something got broken in v11.

Two things to consider.
1. I stopped using Develop presets a long time ago since the import process did much to replace my need for develop presets .
2. Since I started using Lightroom as a front end, I no longer need to use a travel catalog since everything imported into Lightroom (cloudy) is synced to my master Classic Catalog at home.

I will continue to work on this transfer of develop presets problem as I think it needs to be workable and under stood, I used it for many years when I used a laptop instead of an iPadPro.

But if we do run out of time before your trip, You have a travel catalog that works (albeit without your familiar develop presets) and your photos can be imported from that travel catalog when you return and have access to your familiar develop presets.

It is good that you are testing these travel plans out in a dry run before the trip rather than to get out in the wild and find an important part of your workflow missing.

Thank you for trying to figure this out for me! There is a set of print templates that I would like to have with me. Interesting that 10 of them show up on my laptop print module, but there are more than 75 on the desktop print module! (If there is a way that I could add those manually, I would be willing to do that.) Also, none of the LR included print templates show up in the laptop print module. Something is not right!


While we're at it, my SmugMug Publish Service doesn't show up in the Develop Module either.  Isn't that supposed to be there as well, or do I have that wrong?


----------



## GregJ (Nov 15, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> Look at the thread I just started on the same subject. It is a different way of doing it that gives you a lot of control over the folders in your master studio PC and doesn't involve exporting catalogs from your laptop or importing catalogs to your PC. You edit on the road as normal with your laptop, write sidecars (or DNG if you want) and then copy the raw files and their sidecars into your folder system on the PC however you want. to organize and name your folders.
> Then you simply import the files which are already copied to your PC into the catalog.
> 
> Thanks for this Greg, but I am leaving on a big trip in a couple of days and don't want to change up my work flow right now.


That makes sense.  Have a great and safe trip and have fun shooting.


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 16, 2021)

MelissaA said:


> I am having a bit of a problem with the presets panel on a new catalog that I created. IOW I am not able to resolve your problem but seem to be finding issues of my own. I’ll work on this to try to understand whether this is a new bug or if something got broken in v11.
> 
> Two things to consider.
> 1. I stopped using Develop presets a long time ago since the import process did much to replace my need for develop presets .
> ...


Clee, can I assume that you haven't been able to figure out my travel catalog problem yet?  I leave tomorrow late afternoon, and while I will still be able to access LR with my new images, I'm so disappointed that I can't use any presets or see my collections or publish service.  I thought I had prepared well for this trip and done everything that I needed to do!   This doesn't have anything to do with the file paths being different on the two computers, right?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 16, 2021)

I am away from my desktop for a few days. (Vacation) And have not had an opportunity to work on the issue. Sorry that i won’t be able to come up with any thing before your trip. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MelissaA (Nov 16, 2021)

clee01l said:


> I am away from my desktop for a few days. (Vacation) And have not had an opportunity to work on the issue. Sorry that i won’t be able to come up with any thing before your trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ENJOY YOUR VACATION!


----------

